# Sidney - Bluebells



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Our boy Sidney in the Bluebells yesterday 










Cheers!
drew


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice photograph.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Great photo, the stance the colours all work together :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

The Bluebells are stunning as is your beautiful Spinone :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps



SBM said:


> The Bluebells are stunning as is your beautiful Spinone :thumb:


Thanks very much! have you got any dogs? 

drew


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Cracking photo


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

buckas said:


> thanks chaps
> 
> Thanks very much! have you got any dogs?
> 
> drew


Hi Drew,

Yes we have a Tibetan Terrier and a Bassett Hound. A neighbour has 2 Spinone's  Such lovely chilled out dogs! We adore dogs - we used to dog sit/board until just a couple of months ago so have had many different breeds etc.. It was a fabulous experience. But we have settled on our 2 now (and we have a hankering for just one more  ). As you know it plays havoc trying to combine dogs and detailing your daily car!

Love my photography too - I shoot an EOS500D, have enjoyed it for some 12 years now - started with an EOS300 35mm, then got a 350D in 2002 and had that until late last year when I got the 500D. I will try and dig out some photo's of the dogs and post them up - only got a few on the work laptop 

All the best
Ben


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Nat :thumb:


SBM said:


> Hi Drew,
> 
> Yes we have a Tibetan Terrier and a Bassett Hound. A neighbour has 2 Spinone's  Such lovely chilled out dogs! We adore dogs - we used to dog sit/board until just a couple of months ago so have had many different breeds etc.. It was a fabulous experience. But we have settled on our 2 now (and we have a hankering for just one more  ). As you know it plays havoc trying to combine dogs and detailing your daily car!
> 
> ...


Lovely :thumb: yeh post them up, always like seeing poochy pics 

drew


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

buckas said:


> Thanks Nat :thumb:
> 
> Lovely :thumb: yeh post them up, always like seeing poochy pics
> 
> drew


Here you go Drew :thumb:

Cheers Ben


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely matey, they look like good pals


----------

